# Upper endoscopy with PEG to Mickey change



## ncolbenson (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know the correct way to code an Upper Endoscopy with PEG to Mickey change?  

thanks so much!!


----------



## hbeard (Oct 21, 2011)

Is the MD using the scope to cut/remove the internal bolster? I've been told that this can be coded two different ways...43246 or 43215 with 43760. I do enter the date of the original PEG placement to indicate when the "foreign body" with dx codes 935.2 and V55.1.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Oct 27, 2011)

SuperCoder.com offers the following:


> *Published in Gastroenterology Coding Alert, July 2001*
> Physician notes sometimes contain references to “buttons”  PEG buttons or “Mickey” buttons. These are smaller, shorter tubes that are inserted through the tract in the skin of the abdomen that was created by a standard PEG tube, explains *Michael L. Weinstein, MD,* of Metropolitan Gastroenterology Group in Washington, D.C., and previous American Society for Gastrointestinal Endoscopy (ASGE) representative to the CPT Advisory Board.
> 
> 
> ...


 
as viewed at: http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...ube-procedures-are-pipeline-to-reimbursement/


----------

